# I am considering getting a Pacman frog--questions!



## jebbewocky (Aug 2, 2010)

1.) Is UV needed?  I've heard "yes" and , "no."
2.) Is vitamin dust needed?
3.) Is calcium dust needed?
4.)Is room temp fine, or should I have an auxilary heat source?  Again, I've heard both.
5.) Substrate?  I've heard coir can cause problems, as can sphagnnum.  Is peat ok?
6.) How often should I clean the tank? (I'd use a 10 gal).
7.) For water--is distilled ok?


----------



## DemonAsh (Aug 2, 2010)

I had an albino for about three years.  I kept it at room temp, though my apartment at the time was always pretty warm (70-75)  Never used any kind of calcium or diet dust, but not sure if its good or bad for them.  I would clean the tank often cuase I had a stinky frog, but I used tap that sat out for a couple days when I changed it..  DO NO OVERFEED.  Mine exploded.


----------



## jebbewocky (Aug 2, 2010)

DemonAsh said:


> I had an albino for about three years.  I kept it at room temp, though my apartment at the time was always pretty warm (70-75)  Never used any kind of calcium or diet dust, but not sure if its good or bad for them.  I would clean the tank often cuase I had a stinky frog, but I used tap that sat out for a couple days when I changed it..  DO NO OVERFEED.  *Mine exploded*.


O_O
Re-thinking.


----------



## DemonAsh (Aug 2, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> O_O
> Re-thinking.


I was young (17) and it was completely my fault. :8o  I fed it six pinkies in a day.. It stopped moving and I woke up the next day and its side was split open.


----------



## BrettG (Aug 2, 2010)

We have had one that impacted,and one that just sits there for days at a time.Ours were never the eaters that we read they were.Maybe eat one-2 large crickets a week.Pretty lame(ours atleast)


----------



## ZooRex (Aug 2, 2010)

I've had an adult male for the past three years. Perfectly cool and hardy pet! Over that time I've used coconut fiber, top soil and peatmoss - each works well. Room temperature is fine, but I also placed a small heat pad on one side of the enclosure. These animals do not move much and often burry themselves in the substrate, for this reason I've moved mine around from a 10 gal, to a plastic shoe box, to now a 5.5gal and soon another 10 gal. Water is obviously important so they do not dry out, and I have never had a problem with regular tap water. Feeding can be fun, but do not offer rodents too often - only on "special" occasions. Pac-man frogs can go very long without food, as mine just went from Christmas to June without a meal (a little longer then I would have liked.) UVB is not critical but I offer it so I'm able to see his enclosure and establish a day and night cycle. 

Above all my biggest piece of advice would be to USE HEMOSTATS! Under no circumstances should you offer food with your fingers or you will suddenly find a large amphibian with strong jaws clamped onto your appendages.

Best of luck with your potenial new addition.


----------



## jebbewocky (Aug 2, 2010)

KingRex said:


> I've had an adult male for the past three years. Perfectly cool and hardy pet! Over that time I've used coconut fiber, top soil and peatmoss - each works well. Room temperature is fine, but I also placed a small heat pad on one side of the enclosure. These animals do not move much and often burry themselves in the substrate, for this reason I've moved mine around from a 10 gal, to a plastic shoe box, to now a 5.5gal and soon another 10 gal. Water is obviously important so they do not dry out, and I have never had a problem with regular tap water. Feeding can be fun, but do not offer rodents too often - only on "special" occasions. Pac-man frogs can go very long without food, as mine just went from Christmas to June without a meal (a little longer then I would have liked.) UVB is not critical but I offer it so I'm able to see his enclosure and establish a day and night cycle.
> 
> Above all my biggest piece of advice would be to USE HEMOSTATS! Under no circumstances should you offer food with your fingers or you will suddenly find a large amphibian with strong jaws clamped onto your appendages.
> 
> Best of luck with your potenial new addition.


I'd rather use distilled just to be safe.
I don't have a hemostat, but I imagine feeding tongs would be OK.
I'd rather not bother with auxiliary heat if room temp is fine---so if it isn't, somebody speak up! Sames goes for a UV light.

I'll use either coir or peat if those are fine.

I have no intention of feeding vertebrates--rodents disgust me, and I'd feel bad for golfish/anoles/ball pythons.


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 3, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> I'd rather use distilled just to be safe.
> I don't have a hemostat, but I imagine feeding tongs would be OK.
> I'd rather not bother with auxiliary heat if room temp is fine---so if it isn't, somebody speak up! Sames goes for a UV light.
> 
> ...


Yes to both dusts, distilled is fine for misting, but not really for drinking. So make sure to provide a water dish big enough for him to soak in and fill it with bottled water (if your tap is no good). Eco-earth makes a good substrate. These guys like to eat pinkies/fuzzies and you can get frozen/thawed.


----------



## Sunset (Aug 10, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> 1.) Is UV needed?  I've heard "yes" and , "no."
> 2.) Is vitamin dust needed?
> 3.) Is calcium dust needed?
> 4.)Is room temp fine, or should I have an auxilary heat source?  Again, I've heard both.
> ...


1.) No
2.) Yes
3.) Yes
4.) room tem is fine
5.) you can use gravel rock, peat poss, sand 
6.) clean tank once a week 
7.) RO water or distilled water is fine. do not use out of the rose water.


----------



## BQC123 (Aug 10, 2010)

jebbewocky said:


> 1.) Is UV needed?  I've heard "yes" and , "no."
> 2.) Is vitamin dust needed?
> 3.) Is calcium dust needed?
> 4.)Is room temp fine, or should I have an auxilary heat source?  Again, I've heard both.
> ...


I had one for about 7 years.

No UV needed.

I used calcium and vitamin when I fed insect prey. After it was eating mice & small rats I would use vitamin only, and not every feeding. 

My house was cool. I used a heat source and kept it about 78 F.

Substrate was soil, sphagnum peat, and a live moss topping.

Spot clean any time you see feces. Usually mine burrowed in the same place, and I could find feces there. I tried to do a better cleaning every couple weeks, but often it was twice that. Not good since they produce a good amount of urine, and will stew in it. Try to keep up on it.

I have well water, so that is what I used. I feel the minerals are good, and would use spring water if my tap was not good. Lots of people do use RO or distilled though.


----------

